
Ask HN: What SaaS/PaaS/IaaS would you recommend to others? - sadboot
Also mention any services you would recommend staying away from.
======
PeOe
I would recommend [http://zenkit.com](http://zenkit.com). We have been using
Trello for a while in the office a few years back but the tool wasn't really
flexible enough for us. Why organize different projects with the same tool in
the same way? That is when we came up with Zenkit. Zenkit offers many
different views on your data, which can be switched between with one mouse-
click. Also it inhabits some handy delegation features. Feel free to check it
out! Here´s an article about us from TNW
[https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/01/22/trello-refugee-
moved-...](https://thenextweb.com/apps/2017/01/22/trello-refugee-moved-loving-
zenkit/)

------
cottsak
Best agile and working tracing tool ever:
[https://www.pivotaltracker.com/](https://www.pivotaltracker.com/) How to
apply that to agile, happy teams and working simply? My online course covers
all the details: [https://agileforleads.com/](https://agileforleads.com/)

I have used JIRA, TFS/VSTS, Trello and other in production on various products
so this opinion is based on years of experience and pain with the 'wrong
tool'.

------
ezekg
I’m a huge fan of Heroku (PaaS), AWS (IaaS), as well as Intercom (SaaS).
Heroku has helped me scale infrastructure and hosting easily, while Intercom
has been a huge help with user retention and onboarding (my main usage is for
new/existing users, not leads). Other SaaS products I use that I enjoy are
Raygun for error reporting, and Papertrail for storing/accessing logs.

------
campingalert
I would recommend www.daily-leads.com. As a freelancer, I do not have to spend
a hour per day finding new clients.

For small businesses (barber, coffee shop,..) I would recommend
www.reviewshift.com to manage their online reviews proactively.

~~~
alt_f4
It is obvious from your post history that you own both of the sites you're
plugging. You should mention that.

------
altsyset
I'm a build SaaS rating platform. May be that would help u indemnify what to
avoid. It's early stage though. Check at
[http://www.tolothere.com](http://www.tolothere.com)

